# BUG. Couple of Kylie - Mostly Bug.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

It was pointed out it had been a while since I had posted Bug photos, so!


















She thought about being serious for a second.









It passed quickly.









I do believe we have achieved ideal weight with her - finally.









She LOVED that swing so much. It actually swung and swayed and she laid down to nap.









'Nother impersonation of a serious dog.









She's coming for you.




























(more)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I really, really love this one.









SNERK.










And the Kylie ones, because come on. Kylie.




























Done.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She looks so good CtpJack! You've really stripped the extra weight off her. Have you noticed a difference in her breathing/energy level?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> She looks so good CtpJack! You've really stripped the extra weight off her. Have you noticed a difference in her breathing/energy level?


For sure and by a lot. She has a LOT more stamina now, and her heat tolerance is better than it used to be by quite a bit, too (and no one was surprised). She's not even particularly snore-y, anymore. You can just tell she feels better.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Dug up an old picture and... Wow.

(Pretend I didn't mislabel that as 2015. LOL, whoops.)


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow... ... what a great change...


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks great! I love her <3


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Congrats on the weight loss with Bug, she looks great!

I also love this picture.


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

She looks AMAZING. And I love her.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! I got my Bug fix!
She looks soo great! I just LOVE her!  You got a lot of really beautiful pictures!! 
Thanks for not disappointing.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

wow, look at all the wrinkles on her neck in the before photo! She looks so good


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> wow, look at all the wrinkles on her neck in the before photo! She looks so good


Seriously, the dog had fat rolls. Letting that happen is not one of my finer moments in dog ownership.


Thanks for the compliments, guys - I KNOW I don't photograph her (or Jack) often enough, but she's truly an incredible little dog and I'm proud of her. She's just a joy.


----------



## Jadesy (Mar 13, 2014)

Your dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Kylie is sooo cute!!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

tirluc said:


> Kylie is sooo cute!!!


Thanks. She grew up kind of adorable, if I do say so myself.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She looks really great! Omg love the one in the swing.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is so petty, I love all of these photos!


----------

